
The Aarne–Thompson system for classifying folktales - barredo
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aarne%E2%80%93Thompson_classification_system
======
pavel_lishin
See also <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vladimir_Propp>

------
hsmyers
While I've owned it for years, I have no idea how it made it to HN---anyone
got a clue?

